# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  1 maart 2012: 10e editie Nationale Complimentendag

## Mark



----------


## christel1

Ik doe mee aan de dag van de buren.... maar wanneer die juist valt dat weet ik nu echt niet. Ik volg dit wel in het nieuws dan en een complimentje geven kan je altijd. En ik vind het zo ongezellig als je ergens aan het wandelen bent en je komt iemand tegen dat ze met de neus in de wind voorbij gaan en zelfs nog de moeite niet doen om een goeie dag te zeggen.... ik erger me er dood aan....

----------


## gossie

*Nog 5 minuten te gaan, en het is complimentendag.*

----------


## jolanda27

Ik geef; Suske, Sietske, Elisabeth, Gossie, Dotito, Christel, Raimun, Neetje, Rudolf, Dolfijnjorien, (hoop dat ik niemand vergeten ben) een compliment. Mooi hoe iedereen in het leven staat en er op zijn/haar manier mee omgaat. 
Fijn dat wij hier op deze site dit lief en leed met elkaar mogen delen.  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ik geef iedereen hier een complimentje voor hun inzet, voor hun vriendschap, gewoon om er te zijn alle dagen voor iedereen en zeker voor hun medeleven, vriendelijk woordje, een smileyke als iemand het niet meer ziet zitten.... dank u allemaal, jullie zijn schatjes allemaal

----------

